# Finding Small Enough Underwear



## BlessedBeyondMeasure (Mar 14, 2016)

Almost at a point to start potty training, but I'm having difficulty finding underwear that fits... My daughter is 2 1/2, but size 2T/3T is the smallest I can find in stores and they have all been too big thus far. Where did you find underwear?


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

OshKosh has smaller sizes. All my kids where in underwear by 2.


----------



## BlessedBeyondMeasure (Mar 14, 2016)

Nazsmum said:


> OshKosh has smaller sizes. All my kids where in underwear by 2.


Excellent! Thank you I will give that store a try!


----------



## debby.tae (Jul 18, 2014)

Following! My 2y 2d dd started potty training herself 3 weeks ago! We need 18m undies.


----------



## momofirishtwins (Sep 7, 2017)

My 18 month old dd is doing the same thing! I've been trying to train my 2.5 year old ds and he just doesn't have an interest in it. I've been looking for something smaller than 2t as well.


----------

